# ISO recipe/help making cornjacks



## Turando (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not sure if non-Aussies will know what I am referring to but in Australia we have these deepfried things called cornjacks. They are basically creamed corn I think inside of a batter (like a seafood stick) deep fried. Here is a link with pictures and ingredients: Simplot - CHIKO Cornjacks

Any idea how to make this? I'm not in Australia and I have severe pregnancy cravings for them lol  The funny thing is the last time I ate one was like 5 years ago but the memory for some reason now is making me think about them all the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never heard of them, but the ingredients sound similar to corn fritters.  I think.


----------



## candelbc (Aug 2, 2007)

A local restaurant had these.. They were less uniform and more like a Cheese Curd. Very random in size and shape.. The only thing I could come up with is making a "Cream Corn" mix, and then freeze it. You'd have to batter it frozen and drop it all into a hot bath of oil.

I have yet to try them myself, but minus the pregnancy, I still crave them alike.. The restaurant has since shut down, so I am without the goodness that is corn nuggets.

-Brad


----------

